# Best platform pedals for AM and XC



## epg0 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello,

I tried clipless pedals and I didn't feel comfortable in them.

Can I use a good set of platforms and shoes and get a good stick for XC? 

Looking to spend <$80

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

epg0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I tried clipless pedals and I didn't feel comfortable in them.
> 
> ...


I love these Forte platforms, the best I ever used. I have a big feet.

Forté Convert Platform Pedals - Forte: Unbeatable Value

https://media.performancebike.com/images/performance/products/1500/50-7593-GRY-ANGLE.jpg


----------



## eclone (Jan 16, 2012)

I use Wellgo MG1. You can find them for $50ish after shipping on ebay. Good grip, cheap, light (magnesium) and disposable. Shoes, you can find a cheap set of skater shoes on sale.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

squareback said:


> I have a big feet.


Quoting myself. What would Freud say about that?

What would Freud say about my slip? (I know we call them "Freudian Slips", but Sigmund just called them "slips".)


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

Atomlab G.I.'s work good and can be found for $50 or less.

Atomlab G.I. Pedals


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I got Anwser Coves, wide, light, grippy, brearings smooth as glass...little more than you want to spend but worth it IMO.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Wellgo MG-1's and Five Ten low impact shoes. Those shoes stick like hot tar! I feel like I could spiderman up the side of a building. 

the MG-1's you can find on eBay for around $40, including shipping. Checkout the reviews for those Wellgo's here on this site. Pretty decent pedal for the price. Also, check out the shoe review too. Solid all the way around.

ride on!

-Jav


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

epg0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I tried clipless pedals and I didn't feel comfortable in them.
> 
> ...


Read this thread. http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/platform-pedal-shootout-best-flat-607155.html You can loose your mind with all the choices in there. For me I just ordered a set from VP called the Vice. Trying them out next week when they get here. They are under your price range. You should give them a look. 
VP Components USA


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

there is a lot of other options other than MG1. at that price you can get PU seal bearing platforms. 

MG1 is not lowpro. the look is kinda old school to me


----------



## epg0 (Mar 4, 2012)

akacoke said:


> there is a lot of other options other than MG1. at that price you can get PU seal bearing platforms.
> 
> MG1 is not lowpro. the look is kinda old school to me


Thanks for the good information guys..

Akacoke, 
Do you recommend a specific brand of PU seal bearing platforms?

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## eclone (Jan 16, 2012)

akacoke said:


> there is a lot of other options other than MG1. at that price you can get PU seal bearing platforms.
> 
> MG1 is not lowpro. the look is kinda old school to me


MG1 is well known to be the best bang for the buck. they too, have sealed bearings. look is personal preference, I think my rebranded vsixty's look fine. anyway, OP's using them for XC riding mostly it seems, where weight matters (360gm) and lowpro is not needed. Also, if you're under 200lbs with gear, you can get Ti spindles to further reduce weight.

Remember, OP wants to spend under 80 for pedals AND shoes. Options are pretty limited. Only decent PU pedals I can think of in that range is Gusset Pinheads (390gm). There's no way I'd run PU with no pins on the trail.


----------



## epg0 (Mar 4, 2012)

eclone said:


> MG1 is well known to be the best bang for the buck. they too, have sealed bearings. look is personal preference, I think my rebranded vsixty's look fine. anyway, OP's using them for XC riding mostly it seems, where weight matters (360gm) and lowpro is not needed. Also, if you're under 200lbs with gear, you can get Ti spindles to further reduce weight.
> 
> Remember, OP wants to spend under 80 for pedals AND shoes. Options are pretty limited. Only decent PU pedals I can think of in that range is Gusset Pinheads (390gm). There's no way I'd run PU with no pins on the trail.


I just picked up some five ten free riders. I now am just looking for pedals for around $80. I will probably buy something later today.

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

My vote would be for Straitline DeFactos. Best platform pedal I've used thus far and they come in a wide variety of bling to match your bike. You should be able to find them on sale now that the new Amp pedal came out. Good luck!


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

epg0 said:


> Thanks for the good information guys..
> 
> Akacoke,
> Do you recommend a specific brand of PU seal bearing platforms?
> ...


wellgo b103 is very very nice , i dont know if you like the looks of it. its low pro. wide , 12 pins each side. 1 seal bearing. super easy to service and overhaul. because i import parts from overseas, over the years ive had a lot of differnt taiwan made pedals. pretty much most DH models from xpedos, some wellgos. crank bro 50/50. the one i like most is what i have now which is tubro bf180, its basically same design coming from same factory as wellgo b103. but different branding.you can call it knock off of b103. but its cheap smooth rolling.

anyways , here is a link to wellgo b103

Wellgo B103 Platform Pedals at Price Point

from what i know pretty much all good pedals, have similar internal structure. you got 1 top cap , then locker nut for the seal bearing. few o-rings. whenever i get some new pedals, i always open it up wipe off the grease and use my synthetic marine grease. ive had 100 dollor xpedo faceoff 18 and face off 17. they are practically the same as the current 40 dollar pedals i have. weight about same too.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

I looked at the b103's too, and may consider them. anyone ever use the Wellgo C135's? Interesting combo with the low impact shoes.

BlueSkyCycling.com - Five Ten Impact 2 Low Shoes w/ Wellgo C135 Sealed Bearing Pedals


----------



## epg0 (Mar 4, 2012)

Is getting platforms and good shoes a bad idea for XC?

I have some technical single tracks in my area...

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

epg0 said:


> Is getting platforms and good shoes a bad idea for XC?
> 
> I have some technical single tracks in my area...
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


Use what makes you feel most comfortable. Good shoes with good platforms can be great if not better then being clipped in. Using platforms also helps with some techniques also.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

I did a lot of research on this subject a few weeks ago and decided on HT-COMPONENTS AN-01 pedals.

Here's a link to where you can get them on e-bay

If you read the thread about platform pedals previously linked in this thread you'll find that the AN-01 pedal is the same pedal that is re-branded by about 7 different name brands such as Answer, Nukeproof and Diety.

If I were to buy any of the re-branded versions of this pedal I'd probably go with the Answer Cove because of the improved pins. But I don't think they're worth an extra $30 over the AN-01.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

epg0 said:


> Is getting platforms and good shoes a bad idea for XC?
> 
> I have some technical single tracks in my area...
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


Agree with Hutch, use whatever you feel comfortable with. You can't learn if you're nervous and if clipless makes you nervous then... you get the idea. There are no great disadvantages to running flats so run what you want.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Platforms are better for playing around on the bike. Riding stunts clipped in is just a bad idea.

Clipless is better for trail riding. You cant get bucked off the pedals when it gets choppy. The more technical a trail gets, the more happy I am to be clipped in. 

I never felt like clipless had a significant pedaling benefit over good platforms.. but no platform stops your foot from coming straight up. The less travel you have, the easier it is to get bucked.


----------



## Wolfie1992 (Apr 26, 2006)

The Wellgo M142's might fit the bill. Cheap, aluminum, come in blingy colors and waaaayyyy light. Listed @ 236 gr/pair on the Wellgo web site.

Try searching on eBay for Wellgo M142. I just ordered a pair for $44 shipped.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I use Gusset Pinheads, cheap and light. Bearings may be a little exposed but i've put a lot of miles on 2 pairs and so far they have been great.


----------



## jinda (Sep 9, 2011)

Blackspire Sub 4

Blackspire - Sub4 Pedals | Blackspire


----------



## p2rider426 (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone tried these new Wellgo flats? They look pretty well made for the price.

Wellgo B219 Flat Pedals at Price Point (Can't find a weight on this one?)

Wellgo B184 Flat Pedals at Price Point


----------



## Atl-Biker (Feb 8, 2012)

I will say that I have the MG-1's and they do seem a tad on the smaller side (width wise). But they are a pretty good bang for the buck and made a WORLD of difference.


----------



## poolnikov (Nov 9, 2012)

I usually have CB Mallet


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

I've had Good experience with HT pedals. Currently I'm riding HTI-ANO1SS and they're very durable (survived many street curb, rock and wood stups) and service free (so far 300km with no issues) Their products scored the editors choice in our local MTB magazine. I can only recommend them if you're looking for decent and reliable pedals. They also make pedals for other brands so search for their design if you're checking stuff out (Like some Forté products).


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I use good old fashioned tennis shoes (not runners, not basketball, etc) on both Wellgo MG-1s and Canfield pedals. The soles are nice and stiff (reinforced I guess for all the impact on the court), they're easy to walk in, and they don't look like clodhoppers. I like 'em.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

I run a pair of metal Animal BMX pedals. A little thicker than the spendy MTB pedals, but are real durable and around $40 for unsealed bearings. 

I do like the look of those new Wellgo flats above though!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Once you learn the technique of keeping your heels low just about any shoes and pedals will work.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Looking at the Wellgo MG-1's myself. 
They seem to review well, have sealed bearings, and won't break the bank. 
Other bonuses but not deciding factors are they are light weight and you can get them in different colors.


----------



## Soul82 (Dec 3, 2012)

Whichever can give me the biggest dents in my shins and rip away the most skin is what I typically go for!!


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

the mg-1s are a great pedal. check out Fyxation Mesa MP if you want something thinner at a good price.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

Sunringle Zuzu's...I have never slipped off of them, they are not huge, and they are fully serviceable...un-bolt and re-lube every so often, and they will work until their last dying breath as they get bashed through rocks for the 1,000th time. Pins are replaceable, too.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I ride pretty much All Montain and I have been ridding these and like them the best.










Have also used these HT's and liked them too.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

squareback said:


> Quoting myself. What would Freud say about that?
> 
> What would Freud say about my slip? (I know we call them "Freudian Slips", but Sigmund just called them "slips".)


Sometimes a foot is just a foot lol


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

I also felt uncomfortable on clipless at first. But after giving it some time to get used to them and letting them force me to better my skills (which still suck btw) there is just no going back to platforms
in most of the conditions I ride in other than snow/ice. I like the ability to apply torque in a 360 degree
rotation vs just a push down push down platform style of pedaling. Or when my legs get burned out a bit, I can just lift the opposite leg as I push down the other one. But yea, it takes some time for your technique to adapt to them to really notice any benifits from them.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

I personally use Deity Compound pedals that were $48, and a pair of Fox Ando shoes. I've raced with this setup for 4 XC races, and 1 XC race with the crappy stock pedals and running shoes (first race) with very good results. I've tried the clipless thing for a few months, but noticed no big advantage over flats so I switched back.


----------

